# Midwest Grandslam



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Here is the class and rules packs for the Grandslam series, we will try to get it back on the www.midwestgrandslam.com website. Go Daddy got hacked and we lost all the recently updated stuff. So here it is


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Any word on whether foam TC will be Blinky or open?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Lessen said:


> Any word on whether foam TC will be Blinky or open?


blinky

-Sean


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Hustler said:


> blinky
> 
> -Sean


That's what I thought. Just wanted to clarify since the bulletin reads TBD. Thanks.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Ken:
The date for the 5th race is march 8-9. That is a Friday/Saturday. That is per the pdf.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

yeah, miss type should tentatively be that sat/sun....pending final ROAR announcememtn of the carpet nats date


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

no USGT 21.5 class?


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

*Midwest Grand Slam Round 2 at Rapid Competition in Grand Rapids MI*

Round 2 flyer for Rapid Competition in Grand Rapids MI.

Get those entries in quick. Limited to 80 racers.

Let me know if there are any issues with the form.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## adam_hutchison (Jul 30, 2012)

WGT was 13.5 blinky at the Halloween classic but the flyer says open esc? Also its not listed as a class you can sign-up for on the sheet. Also Jaco WGT spec tyres were not allowed at the Halloween classic but are listed as legal. Could I get some insight on these issues?


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

adam_hutchison said:


> WGT was 13.5 blinky at the Halloween classic but the flyer says open esc? Also its not listed as a class you can sign-up for on the sheet. Also Jaco WGT spec tyres were not allowed at the Halloween classic but are listed as legal. Could I get some insight on these issues?


Originally it was open but the Gate crew voted to go Blinky, last year it had a great turnout at the classic only to have only 2-3 at the other locations once not even that many so it was decided not to offer it this year. If we don't get enough pre entries it will be dropped from second leg and not mentioned again.

The tire issue seems to be some confusion over changes Jaco may have made. Simply put the purple stripe should denote lilac for most but jaco used to do a carbon looking wheel for the lilac, the ones in question had neither designator.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I will chime in on this one. The Jaco wheels are white now instead of the carbon fiber look. They do not have a identifier stripe so most racing organizations do not allow them at special events like the HWC or the Indoor Champs. The oval series require the purple stripes in their spec classes also. ROAR is working on clarification of their rule as it does not require the ring but specifies the compound as Lilac, 38 shore. There is some question on the shore (hard to check) of the Jacos. The one person that ran them in one qualifier took them off stating they were too soft!! I allowed him to run them until I had claification from Ken but it became a non issue at that point.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

simply put, no unique identifier, no can run.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I must apologize for being way off on the flyer.
I've been really busy and got behind.
We will use the same package as the Gate. 
1/12 17.5 blinky
1/12 mod
VTA
TC 17.5 blinky
TC mod 

Please use the entry form provided, just sign up for the appropriate classes.
Thanks for understanding, and thanks to those who have already signed up.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

A few more entries in today for the 2nd race of the Grandslam.
If this keeps up I might be able to put up an early entry list.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I started a thread on rctech for the 2nd leg of the Grand Slam race hosted by Rapid Competition December 15-16, 2012.
All are welcome to post and keep this thread alive.
Here's a link:
http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/677844-midwest-grand-slam-round-2-a.html


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

If you use Paypal please send as a gift and add the class or classes you'll be running. Don't forget to send your transponder number also.

Paypal as a Gift to [email protected]

Or mail in entry to: 

Fred Knapp
2957 Giddings Ave SE
Grand Rapids, MI. 49508

Keep them coming.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Fred Knapp said:


> If you use Paypal please send as a gift and add the class or classes you'll be running. Don't forget to send your transponder number also.
> 
> Paypal as a Gift to [email protected]
> 
> ...


Mike Bob, Tom Heys and Mike Slaughter that you for your entries


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Denney Barlage,
Thanks for your entry.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Adam B.
Thank you for your entry.
Midwest Grandslam Series 2nd race.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*Midwest Grandslam Series 2nd Leg*

Fred Kellner,
Terry Rott, 
Ted Rogers, 
Thank you for your entries.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Get those registrations in!!!*

Just 2 more weeks until the carpet belt buckles down to race at Rapid Competition for The Midwest Grand Slam race #2. 
Great racing, prizes, fun and CA$H await the entrants!! BE THERE!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks for the bump John.
Here's a link to rctech:

http://www.rctech.net/forum/racing-forum/677844-midwest-grand-slam-round-2-a.html

Let's keep this thread alive...


----------



## darnold (Sep 25, 2001)

Just did my Paypal for 12th mod. Looking forward to this race. -DA


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

darnold said:


> Just did my Paypal for 12th mod. Looking forward to this race. -DA


Thanks Dave,
See you soon, its going to be a great event.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks Alston Kelso for your entry.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*Midwerst Grand Slam Series 2nd Leg (1st Draft)*

Mod 1/12
David Arnold 
Andrew Knapp 
Fred Kellner 
Keven Hebert

Mod TC
Andrew Knapp
Keven Hebert

17.5 1/12
Mike Slaughter
Robert Barlage 
Tom Heys 
Jeff Kramb
Steven Stewart
Terry Rott
Ted Rogers
Mike Murray

TC 17.5
Adam Buchholtz 
Todd Bigelow
Fred Kellner 
Mike Slaughter
Mike Murray 
Dave Muller
Alston Kelso
Terry Rott

VTA
Robert Barlage 
Bill DeRuiter
Greg Gornick
Todd Bigelow

Those that we hear that are about to pull the trigger on this event.

Chuck Lonergan
Brad Mergy
Lee Harpe
Dave Johnson
Alex Kubulis
Scott Hartman
Bob Hartman
Nolan Porter
Will Jossens
Brad Mergy
Damon Converse
Michael Jones
Blake Keulen


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

10 more days....................I can't wait!!!!! John


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks for your entry,
Chuck Lonergan.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Fred- Nice to see you're back at the helm. Hope your flu has flown....
BTW..... 8 more days until the carpet racing junkies converge on GR !!


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey Fred, I just sent my payment for 12th 17.5. It may have looked like it came from "M Theory Clothing", forgot it was my business Paypal account. 

Thanks, and looking forward to the event!

Marty Miller


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks for tor entry,
Bob Hartman.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Andrew has confirmation that Blake Keulen and Joe Trandell
Will be at this event.
Thanks guys.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Walter Henderson,
thank you for your entry.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Looks we are going to have plenty of walkins for the Grandslam.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks John Lee,
I received your entry.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Lee Harpe and Brad Mergy have confirmed their entries.
Thanks you both.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Will Jossens, 
will be making the trip for this event.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Fred, Not going to be able to make it this weekend, sorry. Going to be a great race. Have fun!

chuck


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks Chuck,
Hopefully next time.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

3 more days until the Carpet Racers CONVERGE on Rapid Competition!!!
Arrive early and run the club race Friday night- extra "group practice" for the weekend!! John Peoples


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

This will be the layout for the Grand Slam


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

a few more


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

Clockwise or anti-clockwise?


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

martymiller35 said:


> Clockwise or anti-clockwise?


Counter clockwise


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Andrew Knapp said:


> Counter clockwise


WHAT??? Does THAT mean that VTA will run "clockwise" and in qualifying order for this race????:tongue:


"Someone's" been busy......

See you tomorrow, John:thumbsup:


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

martymiller35 said:


> Clockwise or anti-clockwise?


Counter clockwise


----------



## GM8 (Jul 28, 2010)

The track looks fantastic guys. I'm really looking forward to this one. See you tomorrow !


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

It will be Awesome comrade!!!

Mike


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

Track opens at noon today for practice
We will be running a club race tonight
2 qualifiers and a main starting at 6pm


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

What time do you open in the morning?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

walterhenderson said:


> What time do you open in the morning?


7:00am


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

Results!


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

And last but not least, VTA and TC A.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

A great Weekend of racing with most of the top talent in the midwest, attendance was low but not the competition. Announcer John Peoples was kept busy calling tight battles not just for the top place but thoughout the field. The Layout was fast but allowed for plenty of set up for passes. The bumps of last years were nearly non-exsistent thanks to an incredible lay-out by Andrew Knapp and bellys were full thanks to plenty of Krispy Kreme from Mike Slaughter. If you skipped this one....your loss

Next race will ba at the home of none other than RC-50 team manager Robert "Dirty D" Dirla. It may be a bit of a drive but hey, were heading South in the coldest month and none other than Nashville. Flyer to be posted shortly


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Mr. Miller, have you decided what order the last two races are going to be?


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Adam B said:


> Mr. Miller, have you decided what order the last two races are going to be?


Yes, Ruggles track near Springfield Oh (just east of Dayton) in Feb and The Beaver in Pittsburgh in March.

Trying to stay south during the potentially snowy months.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Ok thanks. You put me in a pickle buddy. I would like to do ROAR Nats, but it is the week after John's race, but I want to support John for all his help he gives at the events.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Johns race is may be TBD as previous announced due to ROAR Nats, more later this week


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Miller Time said:


> Yes, Ruggles track near Springfield Oh (just east of Dayton) in Feb and The Beaver in Pittsburgh in March.
> 
> Trying to stay south during the potentially snowy months.


ill be there:thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

ok quick question, With the ROAR Nats being in the middle of the month and currently back to back with the last leg at the Beaver, several discussions have benn had on the subject and moving the date soner puts very little time between the Ruggles race in Feb. moving it 2 weeks after Nats is Easter, so right now the feeling is either week after easter, April 5 and 6th or This week may not be availabl will know by Sunday afternoon, or the second week of April 13-14 any thoughts


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

Miller Time said:


> ok quick question, With the ROAR Nats being in the middle of the month and currently back to back with the last leg at the Beaver, several discussions have benn had on the subject and moving the date soner puts very little time between the Ruggles race in Feb. moving it 2 weeks after Nats is Easter, so right now the feeling is either week after easter, April 5 and 6th or This week may not be availabl will know by Sunday afternoon, or the second week of April 13-14 any thoughts


I'd be good w/ either.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Bigz84 said:


> I'd be good w/ either.



+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Looks like the week after Easter won't work for the track, April 13-14 is looking like the date that gives a couple weeks between our each of our events, Snowbirds and ROAR Nationals.


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

3 weeks to THUNDER JAM in Nashville, TN Jan 19th 20th flyer soon

http://www.thunderrcraceway.com


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks like Alston & I may be heading to Nashville.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Adam B said:


> Looks like Alston & I may be heading to Nashville.


pick me up on the way:thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Adam B said:


> Looks like Alston & I may be heading to Nashville.


Awesome, looking forward to it.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Miller Time said:


> Awesome, looking forward to it.


So you can throw stuff at me again? You're lucky the last manner I have left is to respect my elders and "special" people. You decide which one you fall under :tongue:


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Miller Time said:


> Looks like the week after Easter won't work for the track, April 13-14 is looking like the date that gives a couple weeks between our each of our events, Snowbirds and ROAR Nationals.


Let us know if that is official Ken. The date works better for the Gate crew. I know I plan on attending.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

old_dude said:


> Let us know if that is official Ken. The date works better for the Gate crew. I know I plan on attending.


It is official, talked with John Peoples about it this weekend.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

Where can i find info on Ruggles track?


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Bigz84 said:


> Where can i find info on Ruggles track?


rctech...under access hobbies..in the race forums


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Any interest in running 13.5 rubber touring car in Nashville for those prepping for the birds?


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

i talked to Dirla and I think he is adding to the list


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

EA and a couple locals are running it and I figure a few other form out of town will also. so 13.5 TC and 12th are added to the list. plus USGT


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

Thunder Jam 5 Flyer
http://www.thunderrcraceway.com/thunderjam5.pdf


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Do we need to register ahead of time? Or can I just tell you I am in for 17.5 TC and 13.5 TC (just to give EA practice with traffic)


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Cya there


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

Adam B said:


> Do we need to register ahead of time? Or can I just tell you I am in for 17.5 TC and 13.5 TC (just to give EA practice with traffic)


 
if you want prepay for entry send paypal to me [email protected]

also I will have Jaco Blues for $25 for this race if you need tires. it is not nessary to buy them from me but I got 50 sets coming if you need tires!


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

NashRCracer said:


> if you want prepay for entry send paypal to me [email protected]
> 
> also I will have Jaco Blues for $25 for this race if you need tires. it is not nessary to buy them from me but I got 50 sets coming if you need tires!


I will definitely take some of those off of your hands!!!!


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

OvalAlston said:


> I will definitely take some of those off of your hands!!!!


Oh if your going, I have to go also.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Just 3 more days until the Midwest Grand Slam series invades the country music capitol of the world........see you FRIDAY! John


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

you guys are going to have a BLAST!!!


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Due to an unfortunate change of plans, I will not be able to make it.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Just for clarity, will the D3.5 still be an approved motor for this weekends event and future Grand Slam races?


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*thunder jam v snowbirds warm-up grand slam series race is here!!!!!!! 

Usvta usgt tc 12th scale!!!!!!! 

Lets race!!!!!!*


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Adam B said:


> Just for clarity, will the D3.5 still be an approved motor for this weekends event and future Grand Slam races?


does not look like they are legal, I will allow them this weekend since this just came out yesterday, but after that either Trinity gets them back in spec or they will be off the ROAR approval list

http://www.roarracing.com/?p=1842


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Even if Trinity fixes the issue I wonder how long it will take to get re-approval. Then you have the issue of a "mixed bag" in the community. Who knows what's what unless we open em up and measure. I would imagine it would be far simpler for Trinity to simply nix the current motor and release a new motor that meets specs with a new nameplate. However that doesn't help those who've purchased motors to use at ROAR sanctioned events. Still a paperweight. Its unfortunate.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

I hope you all have a good time this weekend. Stupid real life issues are keeping me from making the trip. I am going to miss out on seeing Ken's awesome mustache.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

I think Ian & Joe's track location need updated from what is on the flier. I think it is actually in Springfield, not Springville. Can't wait to support Ian and then the final stop at John's track.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

*Thunderjam results*

looking forward to seeing the results. i couldn't get on RClive to watch any of the racing yesterday.

Cant wait till the race at Access....


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

OK now on to the next race:
Ian, do you have a schedule for next months weekend yet? Please post it if you do.

Thanks


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Adam B said:


> I think Ian & Joe's track location need updated from what is on the flier. I think it is actually in Springfield, not Springville. Can't wait to support Ian and then the final stop at John's track.


It is Springfield, Ohio .. I will make sure to give Ian the heads up for details/schedule for the race being posted here on Hobbytalk


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

video of all the mains!





 
results soon


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

*Trinity 3.5 legality issue*

Let me start by stated I do not own a Duo 3.5 17.5 and thus do not have any personal stake in this issue. 

Based on all available information at this time it appears obvious that ROAR has made a biased decision in banning the Duo 3.5. The interested parties on the side of the Duo 3.5 have presented multiple arrguments substantiating the legality of this motor and ROAR has yet to respond or offer any explanation as to their own conflicting specs and conflicting interest in this manner. I will not enter into an online debate about this issue. 

At this time, surfice it to say that, the motor WILL be allowed in the remainder of the Grandslam Series. If future information becomes available to CLEARLY PROVE the motor is not 100% legal then the Grandslam Management Committe will revisit the issue.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks Miller and all who is involved in the GS series.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

What gauge are your mustache hairs? Are they ROAR legal? Regardless, it is one fine looking mustache!


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Thunder Jam V pics

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.499616610089560&type=1


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

CarbonJoe said:


> What gauge are your mustache hairs? Are they ROAR legal? Regardless, it is one fine looking mustache!


Not legal for stock....hence he runs only MOD


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

The Springfield Slam, Leg 4 of the Grandslam series, comes to Access Hobbies in Springfield, OH February 15th, 16th, and 17th!! Track is 80'x40' of CRC FastTrack carpet, with CRC clicktrack barriers. 

Classes will be:

12th and TC 17.5
12th and TC Mod
VTA
World GT 13.5 blinky
Tamiya Mini (silver can)

Roar rules will be enforced. 
SXT 3.0 traction compound only.

70 individual limit, 38 pit spots trackside, with additional pitting in an adjoining room. Trackside pits are reserved ONLY by prepaid entry.

We are situated in the busiest retail section of town. Plenty of restaurants and shopping nearby. 

Closest Hotels are:

Fairfield Inn 
1870 W. First st. 
Springfield, OH 45504
(937)323-9554

Country Inn & Suites
1751 W First St.
Springfield, OH 45504
(937)322-2200

Schedule:

Friday 2/15: Track opens at 2pm for pit set-up, 3pm to 8pm open practice, 8pm to 10pm late arrival practice. 

Saturday 2/16: 8am to 9:15 Open practice, 9:30-11:30am Controlled by heat, 11:45am Driver's Meeting, 12:00pm to finish 3 rounds of qualifying.

Sunday 2/17: 8-9:30am Open Practice 9:45 to 11:45 qual round #4, 12:00pm to finish Mains.

Will post the flyer shortly.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

no vta at Access?


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Bigz84 said:


> no vta at Access?


Oops, little error in my cut and paste Edited to reflect VTA......


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.499616610089560&type=1


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Another great day of club racing at Access as we gear up for the "Springfield Slam" We promise a technical, but raceable layout, plenty of pit space, and a great time for all involved. Thanks to the MWGS crew for the opportunity to host this event!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

CypressMidWest said:


> Another great day of club racing at Access as we gear up for the "Springfield Slam" We promise a technical, but raceable layout, plenty of pit space, and a great time for all involved. Thanks to the MWGS crew for the opportunity to host this event!


Ian, are you going to have Jacos at the track to purchase or is John going to have a stock pile to purchase from? I am going to need some tires, just need to know if i need to purchase now, or can i wait until i get to the track.

Any info on a flier yet to Paypal you the entry?

Let me know, thanks


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Nor sure if Ian was going to change anything but here is there Flyer they set me to check out, looks complete to me


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Bigz84 said:


> Ian, are you going to have Jacos at the track to purchase or is John going to have a stock pile to purchase from? I am going to need some tires, just need to know if i need to purchase now, or can i wait until i get to the track.
> 
> Any info on a flier yet to Paypal you the entry?
> 
> Let me know, thanks


All of my distributors are currently out of JACO blues, and Solaris Mediums seem just as hard to come by right now. I do have several sets of Sweep QTS32's in stock. Perhaps John can let us know if he'll be bringing any Jaco Blues with him? 



Miller Time said:


> Nor sure if Ian was going to change anything but here is there Flyer they set me to check out, looks complete to me


Flyer is as you have posted sir! Thanks. Been pretty busy here at "the Compound" getting everything ready. Can't wait to get this event underway.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Ian, I will see what I can do for Jacos. LOOKING FORWARD to this race!!! John P.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I sent in my entry for WGT and VTA yesterday. 
Save me a good seat Ian. I am working on the racers at the gate to make the trek.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

old_dude said:


> I sent in my entry for WGT and VTA yesterday.
> Save me a good seat Ian. I am working on the racers at the gate to make the trek.


Thanks Ron!! I'll save a good spot for you and Chuck. Wayne's on his own.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

RacewayJohn said:


> Ian, I will see what I can do for Jacos. LOOKING FORWARD to this race!!! John P.


Thanks John!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I am working on Wayne. He has to get it by Tina


----------



## little will (Jul 8, 2009)

Anyone down for some mod tc


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Less than 2 weeks before we have a "mini" Indoor Champs race -THE SPRINGFIELD SLAM at the NEW Access Raceplace. Made plans yet? WHY NOT? Rooms are filling up. 2 Hotels under 1/2 mile from the track, dozens under 10 miles from the track. See YOU there! John Peoples


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

double post.....


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

RacewayJohn said:


> Less than 2 weeks before we have a "mini" Indoor Champs race -THE SPRINGFIELD SLAM at the NEW Access Raceplace. Made plans yet? WHY NOT? Rooms are filling up. 2 Hotels under 1/2 mile from the track, dozens under 10 miles from the track. See YOU there! John Peoples


From the Don King of RC


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*??*

Ummmm  maybe more like Billy Mays, or Vince McMahon (business side), or ?
You know, I am ALL for this hobby/sport and don't know why MORE people don't see the great things in it as I do- maybe some day we'll have an R/C race REALLY televised rather than on LiveRC (I do subscribe), and maybe some day our great drivers will be held in high regard as other motorsports' celebrities.....who knows? John


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

RacewayJohn said:


> Ummmm  maybe more like Billy Mays, or Vince McMahon (business side), or ?
> You know, I am ALL for this hobby/sport and don't know why MORE people don't see the great things in it as I do- maybe some day we'll have an R/C race REALLY televised rather than on LiveRC (I do subscribe), and maybe some day our great drivers will be held in high regard as other motorsports' celebrities.....who knows? John


i would love to see that:thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Few and very far between are those that have the vision, passion and plan of action to make it happen John.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

I'd say if the producers from the History Channel ever went to the Gate.... It would be on TV as a reality series.


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

CypressMidWest you have pm.


----------



## darnold (Sep 25, 2001)

I'm looking forward to making this one along with Fred Kellner and Aurthor Cerrillo; 12th mod here we come.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

scootr117 said:


> I'd say if the producers from the History Channel ever went to the Gate.... It would be on TV as a reality series.


There are a couple of us carrying Golden Buckeye cards there. We love beating the kids (those under 50).


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

old_dude said:


> There are a couple of us carrying Golden Buckeye cards there. We love beating the kids (those under 50).


I think people are very polite at the Gate and respect the elders. That is why the golden buckeyes win so much.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Experience, we have it. Just missing the talent.
As the saying goes, "if I knew then what I know now".


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Experience, we have it. Just missing the talent.
As the saying goes, "if I knew then what I know now".


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

old_dude said:


> Experience, we have it. Just missing the talent.
> As the saying goes, "if I knew then what I know now".





old_dude said:


> Experience, we have it. Just missing the talent.
> As the saying goes, "if I knew then what I know now".


Apparently, the memory goes as well.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

just sent my entry via paypal , included my class and freq's and PT in the message , do I still need to sent you the written copy ?


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

Piz said:


> just sent my entry via paypal , included my class and freq's and PT in the message , do I still need to sent you the written copy ?


Piz, you should be fine, but it wouldn't hurt to shoot them an email too


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

I think I might make this one.

Steve Dunn


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

CarbonJoe said:


> Apparently, the memory goes as well.


A glitch between my brain and the finger. I still haven't figured out how that got posted twice.


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

Entry/payment for 1/12th 17.5 has been sent in.

Looking forward to this event.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm in 1/12th mod, touring 17.5, VTA, and Mini-cooper......and yes I this is true am will be running all these...

You see this Joe Klebau, I going to try your trick


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Miller Time said:


> I'm in 1/12th mod, touring 17.5, VTA, and Mini-cooper......and yes I this is true am will be running all these...
> 
> You see this Joe Klebau, I going to try your trick


Whatever it takes to not have to marshal.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Adam B said:


> Whatever it takes to not have to marshal.


LMAO, turn marshalling is the sometimes the most fun :thumbsup:


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Miller Time said:


> I'm in 1/12th mod, touring 17.5, VTA, and Mini-cooper......and yes I this is true am will be running all these...
> 
> You see this Joe Klebau, I going to try your trick


really??!! vta & tc......


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

starrx said:


> really??!! vta & tc......


what's a matter Von, you scared ?


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Miller Time said:


> what's a matter Von, you scared ?


YES!!....VERY!!:drunk:..LOL!


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Are there cool T-shirts for this years event?


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Just sent payment, getting hotel now.

Steve Dunn


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Drivers......Less than 5.......... days until the race!!!!!!!!! See you then! John


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

little will said:


> Anyone down for some mod tc


Why not, an extra class could be fun.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh (Sep 19, 2002)

Adam B said:


> Why not, an extra class could be fun.


I'm thinking about it...


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Jacos inbound. 15 sets. Adam, you're covered. John


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

RacewayJohn said:


> Jacos inbound. 15 sets. Adam, you're covered. John


John, save me 2-3 sets of Jacos, please....


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

RacewayJohn said:


> Jacos inbound. 15 sets. Adam, you're covered. John


sweet, I will take 3 also. I may have sweeps if Ian runs out.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

BenPuterbaugh said:


> I'm thinking about it...


Do it, I plan on testing X-rays or the boards strength.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

RacewayJohn said:


> Jacos inbound. 15 sets. Adam, you're covered. John


i would like a set or 2..will u be there on friday??

thanks von


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

I've got 20 sets of Sweeps coming, and I think I have five sets or so still on the hook here at the store. We should be decent on tires thanks to John Peoples for the Jacos, and John Lee for the Sweeps.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Any idea how many drivers will be there this weekend ?


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

The common thing anymore is to wait until the last minute to decide if the ( take your pick)
- money to go is available
-the weather is going to be nasty
-the wife will figure out where I'm going
-can find a dog sitter
-have a body painted
-think i can win
There is always something .......:jest:


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Then there's the Grand Slam faithful, who don't give "any part of a rat" and go just to race with Great People, and have a GREAT TIME and maybe even win some GREAT Ca$H at the end of the weekend..... Springfield in less than 24 hours........ dinner in 26 hours. See you there!!!!!!! John


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Cash is good.....I'm going tonight after work to get a new set of FOAMS and get a little practice in on the new layout. 
Is practice tonight controled by class?


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Never mind ...i went back a few pages and got the answer

Schedule:

Friday 2/15: Track opens at 2pm for pit set-up, 3pm to 8pm open practice, 8pm to 10pm late arrival practice. 

Saturday 2/16: 8am to 9:15 Open practice, 9:30-11:30am Controlled by heat, 11:45am Driver's Meeting, 12:00pm to finish 3 rounds of qualifying.

Sunday 2/17: 8-9:30am Open Practice 9:45 to 11:45 qual round #4, 12:00pm to finish Mains.


----------



## raceace701 (Dec 12, 2006)

good weekend nice layout good traction great people and i managed to turn up the wick and hang with Alston for a few laps atleast till the nerves got to me and johnny slipped by


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks Ian & Joe for the great race atmosphere this weekend. Thanks to Ken for continuing this series, and thanks to John for keeping the show moving along all weekend. Hope to see most of you guys at John's track in April.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Man, what a great weekend of racing. I wanna thank Ken Miller and John Peoples from the GrandSlam for allowing us to host, my Dad for handling tech, Krista and my Mom for handling the shop, Adam for diagnostics on my tire truer, and of course all the drivers who made this event awesome.

Ken Miller's wheelie to start the 12th Mod main was EPIC!!!

I guess now we'll, "Leave it to Beaver".


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I had a lot of fun over the weekend. I thought I was going to shake the drivers stand apart in the VTA main. Then following that with a less than stellar main in WGT. I will get you next time Ian.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

points after 4 of 5 events with 2 drops figured in


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

*fixed mod results*

T/C Open Halloween Classic Grand Rapids Thunder RC Access Hobbies Beaver 
Series Total	Qual	Finish	Total	Drop Qaul	Finish	Total	Drop Qaul	Finish	Total	Drop Qaul	Finish	Total	Drop Qaul	Finish	Total	Drop
1	Keven Hebert	238 18	100	118 20	100	120 0	0 0 
2	Andrew Knapp	223 16	92	108 18	97	115 0	0 
3	Ray Darroch	213 12	90	102 17	94	111 0	0 
4	Alsotn Kelso	207 11	84	95 0	0 0 20	92	112 
5	Ben Putterbaugh	118 0 0 18	100	118 
6	Andrew Hardman	117	20	97	117 0	0 0 
7	Johnny Lee	114 0 0 0 17	97	114 
8	Josh Cyrul	111	17	94	111 0	0 0 
9	Adam Bucholtz	109 0 0 0 15	94	109 
10	Mike Slaughter	108 0 16	92	108 0	0 
11	Will Jossens	106 0 0 0 16	90	106 
12	Mike Gee	103	15	88	103 0	0 0 
13 Lois Vanderway	99	13	86	99 0	0 0 
14	Wess Lion	96	14	82	96 0	0 0 
15	Blake Keulen	90	10	80	90 0	0 0


----------



## cchambers (Aug 28, 2006)

entry form for the grandslam at beaver is on page one at onroad racing @ the raceway in beaver


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Beaver Bash entry form here too!!*

Forgot to post on this as well. hope to see you in 3 weeks! John:thumbsup:


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

I really wanted to make this race John...but the Band is booked Saturday night. Hopefully I get a chance to go there this season before it's over.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Eric, no prob- glad to have you visit any time! BTW, our "season" never ends- we AIR-CONDITION throughout the summer! Hope to see you soon, John


*** OUR FIRST CONFIRMED OUT-OF-STATE ENTRY has been made......
:thumbsup: TODD BIGELOW:thumbsup:

Special prize given to our 100h entry though...:tongue:


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

I am in for 17.5 TC


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

RacewayJohn said:


> Eric, no prob- glad to have you visit any time! BTW, our "season" never ends- we AIR-CONDITION throughout the summer! Hope to see you soon, John
> 
> 
> *** OUR FIRST CONFIRMED OUT-OF-STATE ENTRY has been made......
> ...


99, bet Kleabau enters all of them


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

2 weeks and counting until (half?) of the on-road world gets a run at Beaver, PA........
You game?
See you then, John


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Entry in yesterday.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm in for touring. Entry at end of week. See ya!


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Josh & others......Pre-entry is GREAT! If it is a problem, please just post that you are coming to the race HERE and we'll save a spot for you. You can pay (without penalty) at the race. 
All Pay-Pal entries are saved and our local regulars are accounted for.
Who else for some tight (on-road) Beaver racing @ The Raceway??? John


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

RacewayJohn said:


> Josh & others......Pre-entry is GREAT! If it is a problem, please just post that you are coming to the race HERE and we'll save a spot for you. You can pay (without penalty) at the race.
> All Pay-Pal entries are saved and our local regulars are accounted for.
> Who else for some tight (on-road) Beaver racing @ The Raceway??? John


If the traction is a low as it was for last sat nights practice, I think it will be more like Sloppy ( on road ) Beaver racing @ the Raceway !


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I imagine traction will build considerably higher at this race than it does at typical Beaver club races simply due to more foam cars on track.


----------



## little will (Jul 8, 2009)

not going to be able to make this one, going to be a the mile high indoor champs.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Sean and I will be there, this will be my 21st.......Grandslam in a row


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

The Gate's layout this weekend is Beaverized. 80 x 35 with narrower lanes and available 8" high driver stand. The layout is posted at their thread.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

John:
Anyone interested in throwing in WGT this weekend?


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*4 days and counting*

Ron, bring enough and they will race. Of course we can run other classes. The sheet lists the series payouts. Thanks to Wayne & The Gate crew for Beaverizing their last track design to help those coming to the Beaver Bash get ready.:thumbsup:
We are now in the final 4 days until the race....how about a role call?
I have Ron Mick, Todd Bigelow, Adam Bucholz, Ken Miller, Sean Bushnell, Ian Ruggles, Joe Ruggles, the ENTIRE Beaver contingent, Wes? and ?????


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

How about adding F1 !


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

I may be wrong, but I think 3 (maybe 4) or more cars make a class.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Piz said:


> How about adding F1 !





Adam B said:


> I may be wrong, but I think 3 (maybe 4) or more cars make a class.


Bring em, the more the merrier, talk it up get them to post intenet to show up, we just need enough to turn marshall, the following race.....

I think Ian ruggles and I will be racing RC forklifts and luggage carts. But those classes are limited minimum capacity of 750mL and 21 years or older


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian (Nov 5, 2010)

Miller Time said:


> Sean and I will be there, this will be my 21st.......Grandslam in a row


Good luck Ken and Sean. Have fun guys.

Andy Liu "Flyin Hawaiian"


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Other classes?????*



Piz said:


> How about adding F1 !


Yes, Mike, "IF" we get three/four or more we will run a class of vehicles. It will not be part of the series scoring though. Thanks to Adam for first contact on this:thumbsup:

Sweep Racing QTS32 with the new wheels are inbound, Sweep Mini (custom sets at my request), Sweep F-1 tires as well. Jaco Blues & World GT tires are inbound TOO!
Getting things rolling here in Beaver- are YOU rolling in this weekend????:wave:


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

I'm bringing my f1 to the track if we get enough I would be up for racing it . Who else has one ?


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I will do the same with my WGT. 
Here that Joe K. (aka the Ironman)


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

1/12th scale should be killer.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

old_dude said:


> John:
> Anyone interested in throwing in WGT this weekend?


You bring yours, and Dad and I make three. Checking with my locals trying to round up a crew to trek with us. We've got a pretty serious group of WGT racers including some returning "old guys" like Junior Norton, Paul Martin, Mel Donaldson and Donnie Hinshaw. I felt like I was announcing a 1994 era Triple Crown race during qualifying this past Sunday.:thumbsup:


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I am working on Joe K., Chuck M. and Wayne.
By the way, new F1's are in shipping from CRC, your N.A. VBC supplier.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Don't forget you Mini Cooper Ian .... It was dialed at the last MWGS


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Just booked my room. VTA and ?. I won't be there until Sat am. Save me a spot.

thanks 
chuck

I will bring my F1 car.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Mackin said:


> We won't be there until Sat am. Save us a spot.


Or two spots.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Track opens at 5pm tomorrow, open practice till 10pm, controlled if needed, no late arrival only planned, so if you show up at 7pm you can jump righ ton the track with no need to wait.


----------



## raceace701 (Dec 12, 2006)

well after a long night the beav looks like new but not as tight as you might expect


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

raceace701 said:


> well after a long night the beav looks like new but not as tight as you might expect


Damnit, I was hoping for a tight.... Never mind


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Enough waiting, I heading to the track


----------



## littleT (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm excited for a weekend event at the Beav!

Anyone planning on racing modified 1/12th scale? I'll be assembling mine today, hopefully to at least practice with.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

one more customer to pick up a vehicle and I am heading to PA to see my favorite mustached man. 

ps. the new ad pop up thing on here stinks on ice.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Adam B said:


> ps. the new ad pop up thing on here stinks on ice.


word brotha.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

Lessen said:


> word brotha.


josh, when you planning on showing...


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Adam B said:


> one more customer to pick up a vehicle and I am heading to PA to see my favorite mustached man.
> 
> ps. the new ad pop up thing on here stinks on ice.





Lessen said:


> word brotha.


Firefox + AdBlock Plus = No popup ads.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Bigz84 said:


> josh, when you planning on showing...


I plan to leave @ 6:30 sharp. Be there when the doors open tomorrow.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Had a good time. Thanks to all who help make the Grand Slam series possible. Ken, I hope you had a Happy Birthday!

chuck


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

*Gs*

Thanks John for a fun weekend. You have a great facility. Thanks to John and Ken for running this series, and look forward to hearing what is in store for next year. 

till then, have a good summer....


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Kudos to John for running a nice clean facility and taking care of racers.

Well done


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I had a great time this weekend! I'll certainly need to consider running more if not all the GS races next year. Thanks John and Ken!


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks again John & Ken. As Todd said, your track is really nice and you go out of your way to make sure all racers feel at home. Ken, thanks for being a trooper about your birthday. Congrats to all the winners, Alex clearly had 17.5 TC handled. Ron, you still owe Todd and I surf & turf. 

Hopefully we can all catch up for The Gate's season finale.


----------



## Scott H (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank You to all that attended, I had a blast and I hope everyone had a good time. Thanks to Ken,John and Sean for keeping the series going, I hope to make more races next year. Till next year SEEEEEEEE YAAAAAAAA:wave:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Just got home, what an awesome finale. The Beaver has some of the funnest dudes hanging around. Great layout, good racing, even better camaraderie. 

John thanks for hosting and helping with the series look forward to an even better series next year with the ideas that have been tossed around.

And Sean, most of you racers know the fat man who hangs out with the mustache dude. What you may not realize is the roll Sean plays in the series. He is the source for a lot of ideas and one hell of a sounding board and voice of reason for some of my bad ideas. This Grandslam has been a 3 man operation for sure this year and Sean and John have been instrumental in keeping me going through some times of doubt I had early this season. The Midwest Grandslam is here and will return even better next year, and it is all due to the massive support from Sean and John, thanks guys....I think


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Awesome series with great venues. And the best part is the racers.
Thanks Ken, John and Sean.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

That was a great end to a great season. John's dedication to R/C is second to none. The Beav is a great track with a committed (commit-able even?) owner. And the racers are very competitive, great fun to be around and avidly follow the Grand Slam, thank you all for that. 

Thanks to all the racers who ran in the MWGS events this year. We are already working on bringing you an exciting 2013-14 season full of changes and improvements because we really don't have much else going on in our lives.:freak: Stay tuned for announcements and race dates.

Also, feel free to PM us your ideas, suggestions, complaints and your overall experiences with this series. On Hobbytalk you can PM; Miller Time, RacewayJohn, or myself (Hustler).

Thanks, Ken, for the kudos and nice compliment. It's been great fun. 

Folks, I don't think I have to tell you, but I will anyway. John Peoples and Ken Miller are probably two of the most R/C addicted people you will ever meet. I hope you take some time to get to know them. Quality ambassadors to carpet on-road are needed and they also need to be encouraged to continue to selflessly promote this facet of R/C. 

The same goes for the Ruggles, who are working so hard to bring you the Indoor Champs, the Midwest AllStar series folks (Mr. Kahne & company), and the USVTA folks, to just name a few. These individuals take away from wrenching/development/wheel time to organize these great events for our benefit. Take some time this summer and see what all of these fine organizations will have to offer you this fall for fantastic carpet on-road action. 

Oh and Chuck, where's my $100?

-Sean


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Yes great time this weekend , also great to see the beav stuff full all weekend ! I would have to say that mini mania definitly ruled the day .


----------



## Showtime (Dec 18, 2001)

Glad to hear that eveyone had a great time at the Beav. Wish I could have been there. Anyone have the results?


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Showtime said:


> Glad to hear that eveyone had a great time at the Beav. Wish I could have been there. Anyone have the results?


John may be able to post the actual main results, I'll have the at least the trophy winners points posted tonight or tomorrow


----------



## raceace701 (Dec 12, 2006)

what a great weekend lots of fun and i dont think it could of went any smoother.

sean everyone knows how important you are to the series someone has to keep the mustached mad man in check


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Thank you!!*

First, a BIG "THANK YOU" to ALL that came to the Beaver Bash 2013.:thumbsup:
I would like to personally thank Ken & Sean for keeping the MWGS going all these years and say that I feel honored to be a part of this series.
Next, a BIG THANK YOU to those who travelled a good distance to race here in Beaver. I hope your trip/expenses were worth coming here. We built this track about 15 years ago for the racers- and this motto still resounds to this day at our events. If there is EVER a need/problem you have, I want you to know that we will do everything possible to solve it. Period. Also, thank you for understanding the parking arrangements with our neighbors on Saturday, since they are so kind to let us keep using their lot(s) when we need them.
Lastly, I want to thank Alex, Steve, George, Chuck L., Bob, and Scott for going beyond the call of duty with helping to get The Beav ready for guests. It showed well. Your efforts were truly from the heart, and I applaud them. Thank you again, John:wave:


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Thanks to your whole crew. I had a really good time and will be back in the future.

chuck


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks for the licorice lunch Chuck.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Thanks for the licorice lunch Chuck.



Come on out for the Grand Finale and I'll bring you some more.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

If I do, I will have a VTA car to bang doors with


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

I had fun bashing the Beaver. Nice facility, John!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

CarbonJoe said:


> I had fun bashing the Beaver. Nice facility, John!


 Must be a nice change of pace from what you're used to bashing @ the Gayte. Silly Klaboo!

-Sean


----------

